# Ibogain for addiction?



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

So my DH and I have decided to start saving $$ for him to get Ibogain treatment next year. At $7000-10,000 i'm wondering if anyone has a friend or family member who has had it?

We have watched all the utube testimoniales, but i'm wanting real life responces not ones from the facilities.

I know it controversial treatment and some wonder if it can be real, but all of documentaries out there seem like it works wonders.


----------

